# Should i trim this up a little more?



## mattyoc20 (Dec 6, 2013)

I got just got the skin off the belly and was wondering if i should trim some more of the fat off?  Getting ready to go in the brine.  Its like christmas for me!!!!













Trim.jpg



__ mattyoc20
__ Dec 6, 2013






Also, i never felt more manly than i do today













Bacon1.jpg



__ mattyoc20
__ Dec 6, 2013






Should i cut this in half??

Should I put a cover over the bucket with the brine?

Thank you all for the help and i will keep you guys posted


----------



## voodoochile (Dec 6, 2013)

yes and yes


----------



## mattyoc20 (Dec 6, 2013)

voodoochile said:


> yes and yes


Ah its already in the brine.  Is it a big deal if i dont cut it in half?


----------



## dave17a (Dec 6, 2013)

Hw big is the smoker. I cut my belly's in half to fit smoker. Different this year. Going crazy not smoking much. Building this cold smoker.


----------



## mattyoc20 (Dec 6, 2013)

Its a weber smokey mountain 18.5.  I guess i could cut it when its out of the cure if it doesn't fit.  Just thought it would be easier to cure that way.


----------



## mattyoc20 (Dec 6, 2013)

Also, i'm freaking my self out with this cure#1.  I made 4 gallons of pops curing brine (way to much but now i know).  I put about 4 heaping tablespoons and "a little more for good measure"  maybe a half tablespoon more.  Is that to much cure?  Is it to little?  I dont want to get anyone sick.  THanks for all the help


----------



## pc farmer (Dec 6, 2013)

Pops recipe is on the low end of the scale for cure.

1 tablespoon per gallon.

Your good.

Leave the rest of the fat on.


----------



## voodoochile (Dec 6, 2013)

mattyoc20 said:


> Ah its already in the brine.  Is it a big deal if i dont cut it in half?


no


----------



## foamheart (Dec 6, 2013)

While you have all that brine, throw in a couple a racks of spare ribs.  You'll thank me for suggesting it in two weeks.


----------



## mattyoc20 (Dec 7, 2013)

Foamheart said:


> While you have all that brine, throw in a couple a racks of spare ribs.  You'll thank me for suggesting it in two weeks


AHHHHH.....why didnt i think of that!!!!!! i only used enough brine to cover the belly and chucked the rest.   Rookie move


----------



## little smokey (Feb 10, 2014)

Foamheart said:


> While you have all that brine, throw in a couple a racks of spare ribs.  You'll thank me for suggesting it in two weeks.


DO you cure the spareribs as long as the pork belly or different amount of time?

Thanks


----------



## mdboatbum (Feb 10, 2014)

Looks like a great start!! I think the spares don't need as much time to cure as the bacon will. If I remember correctly Bearcarver dry cured his with TQ for about 4 days. I'd think a week in Pop's brine would do the trick. It's a fairly weak solution to allow for a longer cure time for hams. Your "little extra" shouldn't cause any health concerns, as has already been pointed out. You might drop Pops a pm and ask him about the ribs.

**Edit

Here's the thread on Bearcarver's "Bacon on a stick". http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/108686/bacon-on-a-stick-step-by-step


----------

